# Just starting out questions



## kferrington (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm coming to the end of my classes (Nov 17th) and I'm studying for the CPC exam( taking the exam on Dec. 4th)  I'm trying to look for a job once I pass my exam. I'm working part- time but its not in anything medical.

Is there a certain site that you would reccomend?  I've tried looking on several sites including this site, indeed.com, and local hospital website. No such luck without  coding experience.

 Does anyone know long long it takes to get your exam results back. 

Is it better to get an intership and gain experience or try for a job with no coding experience?

Trying to stay positive, but right now I'm more worried about finding a job than passing the exam.

If anyone has an suggestions/ comment- please feel free to reply back. 

Thank you!


----------



## annierevt (Nov 9, 2011)

Good luck with the exam, and I was  in the same boat when I finished my classes. I have been seeing more ads for beginning coders, but most still want experience.  I would keep looking, but be ready to take any job in the medical field, just to get your foot in the door. Certified Coders are hard to find, surprisingly. I finished my classes in 2008,started my first coding job in August 2010, and just accepted another coding position (my 3rd in the last 14 months. I have increased my responsibilities, my knowledge, experience, and my income has just increased by 74% from a year ago!! How crazy is that??! I did this by learning as much as i could, taking extra classes and finding an area that has a real shortage in certified coders. So it can be done, it just takes time and seriuos commitment.


----------



## ollielooya (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great response and advice...*



annierevt said:


> Good luck with the exam, and I was  in the same boat when I finished my classes. I have been seeing more ads for beginning coders, but most still want experience.  I would keep looking, but be ready to take any job in the medical field, just to get your foot in the door. Certified Coders are hard to find, surprisingly. I finished my classes in 2008,started my first coding job in August 2010, and just accepted another coding position (my 3rd in the last 14 months. I have increased my responsibilities, my knowledge, experience, and my income has just increased by 74% from a year ago!! How crazy is that??! I did this by learning as much as i could, taking extra classes and finding an area that has a real shortage in certified coders. So it can be done, it just takes time and seriuos commitment.




I loved the initiative this member took in "....taking extra classes and finding an area that has a real shortage in certified coders."  Thanks for sharing! 

---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2011)

kferrington said:


> I'm coming to the end of my classes (Nov 17th) and I'm studying for the CPC exam( taking the exam on Dec. 4th)  I'm trying to look for a job once I pass my exam. I'm working part- time but its not in anything medical.
> 
> Is there a certain site that you would reccomend?  I've tried looking on several sites including this site, indeed.com, and local hospital website. No such luck without  coding experience.
> 
> ...



From all the posts in other parts of this forum it would appear that intern or externships are few and far between.  I would focus my efforts on getting ANY job in a medical type office or facility.  It is great to get the education and get certified, but you will most likely have to work your way up to a coding position.  

Temp work is a good way to get a start too.  Try applying with a local employment agency that finds temps for medical offices.  Look for offices needing Referral Coordinators or Surgery schedulers.  Those people have to know how to code too.

Good Luck!


----------



## kferrington (Nov 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for the advice. I now have some new places to look into.  I'm having trouble finding a job- no one will hire anyone without experience, but how do you get experience without someone taking a chance on you. I've heard great things about jobs for medical coders and decided to takes classes because 1- it was better than doing nothing and 2- my other 2 degrees that I have earned weren't helping me to find a job.

If you have anymore advice, please share. I'm grateful for any help that I can get.


----------

